# Super Cute 3lb Maltese Boy Need Rescuing in TX



## SweetMalteseAngels

Oh my gosh~!!!! I found a super cute 3lb Maltese boy that is waiting for his forever home in TX area. Anyone in TX looking to adopt?

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Weatherford, TX | *TINY TUCKER*



THIS IS WHAT THE AD SAIDS:
**TINY TUCKER**


*Maltese: An adoptable dog in Weatherford, TX *

Tiny Tucker is a tiny 3 lb maltese. He is happy and loyal and affectionate... but there is not much to him. He is great with children and other animals. Tiny Tucker has had most of his hair shaved down due to matting. He has had a teeth cleaning and neuter and is ready for his new home. He is almost housetrained. Please email us about your household! All of our dogs and puppies come: Vet checked Spayed/Neutered (or with a low cost spay/neuter when 6 months old) Updated on shots/deworming Microchipped We also include pet health insurance, a training dvd and nutritional advice! **For a quicker response and to show serious intent of adoption, please send us the following application information: ** 3 personal references/ 1 vet reference (Phone numbers only) Physical address 2 phone numbers (Any current or past pet experience) Upon receipt of this information, we will gladly reply with information on your future dog or puppy and how...


Tiny Tucker is a tiny 3 lb maltese. He is happy and loyal and affectionate... but there is not much to him. He is great with children and other animals. Tiny Tucker has had most of his hair shaved down due to matting. He has had a teeth cleaning and neuter and is ready for his new home. He is almost housetrained. Please email us about your household! All of our dogs and puppies come: Vet checked Spayed/Neutered (or with a low cost spay/neuter when 6 months old) Updated on shots/deworming Microchipped We also include pet health insurance, a training dvd and nutritional advice! **For a quicker response and to show serious intent of adoption, please send us the following application information: ** 3 personal references/ 1 vet reference (Phone numbers only) Physical address 2 phone numbers (Any current or past pet experience) Upon receipt of this information, we will gladly reply with information on your future dog or puppy and how to schedule a meeting! Thank you for wanting to adopt and help our homeless animals! ***Allow us a minimum of 2-3 business days to respond***


----------



## LexiMom

Oh my goodness I so wish I could take him in.. I have cooper coming friday I hope he gets a good home SOON


----------



## *Missy*

I wish I could omg! I'm only 45 minutes from weatherford!! He is so so cute! I hope they find him the perfect home....and really the perfect one!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Oh my....I shouldn't look at these darlings. I want them all! He should find a perfect home real soon!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

He is such a doll!!! I can't believe that he is on petfinder. I am sure he will be adopted very soon. Gosh, like Glenda, I want to adopt them all!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

If I was closer, I'd take him for sure! He is adorable!!!!


----------



## Sylie

Here he is on Rudy Roo's gotcha day. For sure he will have lots of people applying to give him a good home. He is so adorable. The little cuties find homes fast...it is the old, sick, not so pretty, fearful, little ones that get left behind. Tiny Tucker will find a home with a mommy to spoil him. Hey, we all want him, right? 

Um, Leigh, could it be time for a baby brother for Rudy?:innocent:


----------



## *Missy*

Sylie said:


> Here he is on Rudy Roo's gotcha day. For sure he will have lots of people applying to give him a good home. He is so adorable. The little cuties find homes fast...it is the old, sick, not so pretty, fearful, little ones that get left behind. Tiny Tucker will find a home with a mommy to spoil him. Hey, we all want him, right?
> 
> Um, Leigh, could it be time for a baby brother for Rudy?:innocent:


I would love to take all of those too


----------



## MoonDog

Want. :yes:


----------



## bailey02

Omg he is so cute!!!! I wonder how far is weathford,tx from houston,tx??


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

bailey02 said:


> Omg he is so cute!!!! I wonder how far is weathford,tx from houston,tx??


I googled it and it's like 285-300 miles (approx. 4.5-5 hours). You should go get him!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Weatherford is west of Ft Worth/Dallas.

He sure is a cutie, but all of them are.....they are precious little beauties. I'd be tempted but I know 2 is my limit - I only have 2 arms!!! I'm sure he will get a good home, they are screening very well.


----------



## Madison's Mom

I thought this rescue sounded familiar...I actually accompanied a co-worker there about three years ago when she got her little Maltese, Junah.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

OH MY GOSH I LOVE HIM:wub: I wonder if they would take my husband for trade:HistericalSmiley::innocent: How old is he


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

Matilda's mommy said:


> OH MY GOSH I LOVE HIM:wub: I wonder if they would take my husband for trade:HistericalSmiley::innocent: How old is he


The advertisement doesn't say how old he is except for the fact that they put him in "Adult" category. I usually see age range between 2-10years old for "Adult" category.


----------



## babycake7

He's a doll! I hope he finds a good home soon!!


----------



## munchkin1616

Someone wonderful alerted me to him but I don't think I qualify through the place that has him, nor can I imagine they'd allow for some way to get him from there to South FL... so hopeful for him and his future though!


----------



## mom of 2 fluffs

*Sweet Maltese Angel*

I am in the Oklahoma City area. I don't mind the drive, well actually my husband wouldn't mind the drive. If there is someone who is interested in the adorable little guy & needs help with transportation, please pm me. Hope he gets placed in a loving secure home soon.


----------



## bailey02

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> I googled it and it's like 285-300 miles (approx. 4.5-5 hours). You should go get him!!! :wub::wub::wub:


Hmm 5 hours is not that far....I am going to email them and see if I can get a little more info on him. Gosh I wonder how Bailey would handle having a brother she is just super spoiled.:w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh how exciting! Good luck and I think Bailey would love to have another pup to play with!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

bailey02 said:


> Hmm 5 hours is not that far....I am going to email them and see if I can get a little more info on him. Gosh I wonder how Bailey would handle having a brother she is just super spoiled.:w00t:


WoOoOOoooooOooooooooo~~~ good luck and let us know what happens!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

bailey02 said:


> Hmm 5 hours is not that far....I am going to email them and see if I can get a little more info on him. Gosh I wonder how Bailey would handle having a brother she is just super spoiled.:w00t:


Becky -- simple. Just super spoil him too. :chili::chili: Hoping this might come through. He's a doll.


----------



## RudyRoo

bailey02 said:


> Omg he is so cute!!!! I wonder how far is weathford,tx from houston,tx??


I was thinking the same thing when I read the post!  Let us know if they respond! 

Oh and Sylvia, you also read my mind!!


----------



## Summergirl73

Sounds like great things may be in the future for Tiny Tucker  . I sure hope so! He is a doll baby ♥♥♥.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub: I wonder if they would take my husband for trade:HistericalSmiley::innocent:


I wonder if they'd take three cats in trade?  I've got to keep the man because he takes care of the dogs during the day. I wouldn't miss the cats, though. They really don't serve a purpose.


----------



## bailey02

RudyRoo said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I read the post!  Let us know if they respond!
> 
> Oh and Sylvia, you also read my mind!!


 
Leigh we can share him...lol I think its called joint custody:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody

Madison's Mom said:


> I wonder if they'd take three cats in trade?  I've got to keep the man because he takes care of the dogs during the day. I wouldn't miss the cats, though. They really don't serve a purpose.


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Noah

If you get him, I will be sooooo jealous! If he were closer, I would try to get him too! Too cute!


----------



## yorkieville

My husband and I put an application in to adopt Tiny Tucker.

He's retired, so the drive doesn't bother us.

Sydney has been gone over a year now. (It's so hard to believe, it's been that long. It seems like just a few weeks ago, I held her in my arm's as my Vet, helped her Cross the Bridge.)

And he is the perfect size for our tiny 4# Kia.

She is so lonely without Sydney.

Sheila


----------



## allheart

yorkieville said:


> My husband and I put an application in to adopt Tiny Tucker.
> 
> He's retired, so the drive doesn't bother us.
> 
> Sydney has been gone over a year now. (It's so hard to believe, it's been that long. It seems like just a few weeks ago, I held her in my arm's as my Vet, helped her Cross the Bridge.)
> 
> And he is the perfect size for our tiny 4# Kia.
> 
> She is so lonely without Sydney.
> 
> Sheila


:chili: Oh Sheila, this is wonderful and what a perfect home and he is so darn cute. Paws crossed :wub:


----------



## Maglily

yorkieville said:


> My husband and I put an application in to adopt Tiny Tucker.
> 
> He's retired, so the drive doesn't bother us.
> 
> Sydney has been gone over a year now. (It's so hard to believe, it's been that long. It seems like just a few weeks ago, I held her in my arm's as my Vet, helped her Cross the Bridge.)
> 
> And he is the perfect size for our tiny 4# Kia.
> 
> She is so lonely without Sydney.
> 
> Sheila


 
that's wonderful news, I hope it works out!


----------



## LexiMom

Sheila that is GREAT NEWES, I am keeping my fingers crossed and hope everything works out!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Sheila, I soooooo hope this works out for you and Tiny Tucker!


----------



## yorkieville

allheart said:


> :chili: Oh Sheila, this is wonderful and what a perfect home and he is so darn cute. Paws crossed :wub:


Christine, my sweet friend, thank you-Rich & I are so hopeful!

Kia would just love having a companion, as she has been so lost since Sydney died.

Thank you for keeping your paws crossed. :wub:


----------



## yorkieville

Maglily said:


> that's wonderful news, I hope it works out!


Thank you, Brenda......my husband and I are so hopeful!


----------



## yorkieville

LexiMom said:


> Sheila that is GREAT NEWES, I am keeping my fingers crossed and hope everything works out!!!


Linda, thank yo so much! Rich and I are truly hoping they will consider us.


----------



## edelweiss

Sheila, what a wonderful idea! I so hope this works out for you & Rich & Kia! 
When I saw it posted I did send it out to a friend---but hope you get this baby w/all my heart. When will you know something?
Praying for the right decision for you.


----------



## yorkieville

Madison's Mom said:


> Sheila, I soooooo hope this works out for you and Tiny Tucker!


 
Glenda-you are so kind! We are really hoping!!!


----------



## yorkieville

edelweiss said:


> Sheila, what a wonderful idea! I so hope this works out for you & Rich & Kia!
> When I saw it posted I did send it out to a friend---but hope you get this baby w/all my heart. When will you know something?
> Praying for the right decision for you.


 
Thank you, Sandi. I really appreciate it!

And it is so nice, that you sent it out to a friend-the most important thing is Tiny Tucker gets a wonderful home!

We haven't heard anything yet, but I just sent the application yesterday evening.

I put it before St. Francis at mass this morning.

If your friend is chosen, believe me, I will be very happy for her!


----------



## edelweiss

I don't know if she actually ended up applying as I didn't hear back. I know she has been super busy! I am so excited that it may work out for you Sheila---that would be really, really good news & we will all do the happy dance!


----------



## Snowbody

Did Becky ever get a hold of them? I thought she was interested too. Wondering if she heard back. If not, Sheila, I hope it works out for you. This may be the timing that's right for you.


----------



## yorkieville

edelweiss said:


> I don't know if she actually ended up applying as I didn't hear back. I know she has been super busy! I am so excited that it may work out for you Sheila---that would be really, really good news & we will all do the happy dance!


 
Well, if she sends one out, I still feel, it is most important that Tiny Tucker get a wonderful home!

But oh, thank you for hoping it works out for me-I was so saddened when I was too sick and lost out on getting my puppy from Josy-but then, the idea of a Rescue seemed so perfect, and he is tiny, so my MS Specialist would definitely approve!

Oh, I hope we all get to do the happy dance!!!


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Did Becky ever get a hold of them? I thought she was interested too. Wondering if she heard back. If not, Sheila, I hope it works out for you. This may be the timing that's right for you.


Susan, if Becky is interested in Tiny Tucker, and she is chosen, I will be so happy for her! The most important thing to me, is that this darling little boy gets a wonderful home!

But, if not, as you said, I believe the timing is now, right for me.

I have finished my 1st 4 weeks on Rebif, with absolutely no bad reactions, and I have been able to return to daily mass and resume my duties as Eucharistic Minister since 2/28.

My husband and I had gone back, that day, because it was our Sweet Sydney's One Year Anniversary in Heaven.

And we prayed very hard, that I could continue to get up at 5:30 and dress and be in the Sacristy by 7:15, and our prayers have been answered.


----------



## edelweiss

Sheila, I am sure I speak for everyone here (& believe me that isn't an easy assignment. . . :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: when I say that what you posted above makes all of us want to do the happy dance!:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Snowbody

yorkieville said:


> Susan, if Becky is interested in Tiny Tucker, and she is chosen, I will be so happy for her! The most important thing to me, is that this darling little boy gets a wonderful home!
> 
> But, if not, as you said, I believe the timing is now, right for me.
> 
> I have finished my 1st 4 weeks on Rebif, with absolutely no bad reactions, and I have been able to return to daily mass and resume my duties as Eucharistic Minister since 2/28.
> 
> My husband and I had gone back, that day, because it was our Sweet Sydney's One Year Anniversary in Heaven.
> 
> And we prayed very hard, that I could continue to get up at 5:30 and dress and be in the Sacristy by 7:15, and our prayers have been answered.


Sheila - so delighted that you're doing so much better and that you're tolerating the drugs well. :chili::chili:


----------



## Ladysmom

yorkieville said:


> Susan, if Becky is interested in Tiny Tucker, and she is chosen, I will be so happy for her! The most important thing to me, is that this darling little boy gets a wonderful home!
> 
> But, if not, as you said, I believe the timing is now, right for me.
> 
> I have finished my 1st 4 weeks on Rebif, with absolutely no bad reactions, and I have been able to return to daily mass and resume my duties as Eucharistic Minister since 2/28.
> 
> My husband and I had gone back, that day, because it was our Sweet Sydney's One Year Anniversary in Heaven.
> 
> And we prayed very hard, that I could continue to get up at 5:30 and dress and be in the Sacristy by 7:15, and our prayers have been answered.


This is wonderful news, Sheila!

Do you know if this rescue adopts out of state? I know many don't because they can't do a home check. Either way, I hope you find a little Maltese to love soon.


----------



## zooeysmom

mom of 2 fluffs said:


> I am in the Oklahoma City area. I don't mind the drive, well actually my husband wouldn't mind the drive. If there is someone who is interested in the adorable little guy & needs help with transportation, please pm me. Hope he gets placed in a loving secure home soon.


That's so sweet of you to offer transportation!



Snowbody said:


> Becky -- simple. Just super spoil him too. :chili::chili:


So true! You'd be such a great home for him, Becky!



yorkieville said:


> My husband and I put an application in to adopt Tiny Tucker.
> 
> He's retired, so the drive doesn't bother us.
> 
> Sydney has been gone over a year now. (It's so hard to believe, it's been that long. It seems like just a few weeks ago, I held her in my arm's as my Vet, helped her Cross the Bridge.)
> 
> And he is the perfect size for our tiny 4# Kia.
> 
> She is so lonely without Sydney.
> 
> Sheila


Oh my gosh, Sheila. First of all, I'm soooo happy that you're feeling better :aktion033::chili::chili::chili: If this precious boy is meant to be with you, it will happen. 

Hugs,


----------



## yorkieville

edelweiss said:


> Sheila, I am sure I speak for everyone here (& believe me that isn't an easy assignment. . . :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: when I say that what you posted above makes all of us want to do the happy dance!:cheer::cheer:


 
Oh, Sandi, that is the sweetest thing you or anyone could say to me!

I cannot even begin to put into words, what it feels like to be off the couch, and back in Our Lord's House every morning!

I'm so thankful to Him, that my body has accepted the Rebif. (I know my MS Specialist and I were both wary, considering the severe allergic reaction I had to the Copaxone.)

But, GOD IS GOOD.


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Sheila - so delighted that you're doing so much better and that you're tolerating the drugs well. :chili::chili:


Thank you so much, Susan. I had a pretty rough time on the Copaxone, so believe me, every morning, when I enter the Sacristy to begin preparing for morning mass, the first thing I do is go out onto the Altar, and say, "Thank You, Lord".


----------



## yorkieville

Ladysmom said:


> This is wonderful news, Sheila!
> 
> Do you know if this rescue adopts out of state? I know many don't because they can't do a home check. Either way, I hope you find a little Maltese to love soon.


Thank you, Marj. I am beyond delighted to be on my feet again.

You know, I didn't see anything on their site that said they didn't do out-of-state adoptions, so I had better check that out.

I know some Rescues will do out-of-state adoptions when they can get a local Rescue to come over and do a home check.


----------



## yorkieville

zooeysmom said:


> That's so sweet of you to offer transportation!
> 
> I missed that post, that is truly kind to offer transportation assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> So true! You'd be such a great home for him, Becky!
> 
> Becky, if you adopt Tiny Tucker, I will join everyone in doing the Happy Dance with you! :chili:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, Sheila. First of all, I'm soooo happy that you're feeling better :aktion033::chili::chili::chili: If this precious boy is meant to be with you, it will happen.
> 
> Hugs,


Thank you, Elizabeth. I never imagined the Rebif would have me feeling better in a matter of 4 weeks, and I am so grateful!

I agree, this precious boy will go to the home where he is meant to be forever, whether it be Rich's & Kia's and mine, or someone else's.

And I hope whomever is chosen to adopt him is a member of this wonderful SM Family!!!


----------



## yorkieville

Ladysmom said:


> This is wonderful news, Sheila!
> 
> Do you know if this rescue adopts out of state? I know many don't because they can't do a home check. Either way, I hope you find a little Maltese to love soon.


Marj, I just went back to the Rescue's web-site and it doesn't say anything about not adopting out-of-state.

Truthfully, I suspect, they will be flooded with applications from people that are local.

But, my husband said, "You won't know unless you fill out an application."


----------



## almitra

He is sooo precious!


----------



## yorkieville

almitra said:


> He is sooo precious!


Oh, Sandra, I agree!!!

A very dear friend sent me his listing, knowing that I wanted a tiny Maltese, and I couldn't believe he was so adorable!

(Normally, I wouldn't be concerned about weight, but I have MS, so my MS Specialist has me on a strict weight life restriction.)

Whomever they choose for his adoption family is going to be very blessed!

Sheila


----------



## bailey02

Tucker would be so lucky to have you...I also sent an email inquiring about him but I did not put an application for him. So maybe it really was meant to be


----------



## yorkieville

bailey02 said:


> Tucker would be so lucky to have you...I also sent an email inquiring about him but I did not put an application for him. So maybe it really was meant to be


Oh, Becky-you are so sweet. but seriously, if you are chosen to be Tucker's Mommy, I will do the happy dance with you!!! :chili:

(And I am on a wait list for a tiny puppy from a breeder, I just felt it would be good for her to have a brother, because my tiny Kia ia already 13 years old, and I know how long she grieved when we lost our Sweet Sydney.)

I think Tucker would be very lucky to have YOU!!!!

I also only sent an e-mail and gave them my info-I didn't see a place to fill out an application.

All it said was to provide the information you & I both provided.

Sheila


----------



## Lovkins mama

Madison's Mom said:


> Oh my....I shouldn't look at these darlings. I want them all! He should find a perfect home real soon!


 I agree it's hard to look away. I want all of them. Lets buy a ranch and fill it with boo's :chili:


----------



## yorkieville

Lovkins mama said:


> I agree it's hard to look away. I want all of them. Lets buy a ranch and fill it with boo's :chili:


You know, I've said to my DH many times, if we ever won the Lottery, I'd open a Safe Haven for as many homeless animals as possible, and I would only employ people that were true animal lovers!


I get frustrated with our society's "throw away" attitude towards one of God's most precious gifts to us!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Lovkins mama said:


> I agree it's hard to look away. I want all of them. Lets buy a ranch and fill it with boo's :chili:


I'm in!!! I will have enough years of service to retire in 3.5 years. My next career will certainly have something to do with dogs!


----------



## zooeysmom

Spay/neuter laws are very important, as well as educating the public (esp. kids) about puppy mills and the deception of buying puppies from sites like puppyfind.com.


----------



## yorkieville

Madison's Mom said:


> I'm in!!! I will have enough years of service to retire in 3.5 years. My next career will certainly have something to do with dogs!


Glenda-I promise you that it will be a career you find more rewarding than any other.

Before, MS, I spent 35 years Rehabbing Orphaned Wildlife, I got very little sleep, lived on cold pizza, but the bond each little creature God placed in my care, brought me so much immense joy, (also a lot of worry and time on my knee's, asking St. Francis to intercede for me) but I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Madison's Mom said:


> I'm in!!! I will have enough years of service to retire in 3.5 years. My next career will certainly have something to do with dogs!


Me too! I told my husband that I wanted to get involved in Maltese Rescue and fostering when our skin kids leave for college. As long as I still have my pups that stay with me forever, I think I really could foster and help a little love find their furever home. How rewarding that would be!


----------



## yorkieville

zooeysmom said:


> Spay/neuter laws are very important, as well as educating the public (esp. kids) about puppy mills and the deception of buying puppies from sites like puppyfind.com.


Elizabeth, you are absolutely right!

I've met people that think it is their "right" to breed their dogs.

And I've met people that are clueless about puppy mills.

And I have yet to see a reputable breeder post puppies on puppyfind.


----------



## poptart

So has anyone found out what happened to this little one?

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Coopersmom

My baby's name is Cooper too!


----------



## yorkieville

poptart said:


> So has anyone found out what happened to this little one?
> 
> Hugs, Blanche &


I haven't heard a word, since I sent them my information last Friday. But, he is still listed on Petfinder.

And none of my references have heard from them either.

Sheila


----------



## poptart

Bringing this back up again...anybody hear anything on this one??

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## yorkieville

poptart said:


> Bringing this back up again...anybody hear anything on this one??
> 
> Hugs, Blanche &


I never received any response to my e-mail, and he is not on Petfinder anymore, so I assume he has been adopted.

Sheila


----------



## Snowbody

yorkieville said:


> I never received any response to my e-mail, and he is not on Petfinder anymore, so I assume he has been adopted.
> 
> Sheila


I still see him on Petfinder.


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> I still see him on Petfinder.


Really? When I checked All God's Creatures animals available to be adopted, he didn't show up on their Petfinder list.

Thanks, I'm going back and check again.


----------



## ckanen2n

Susan,
If you follow the original link: 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Weatherford, TX | *TINY TUCKER*
Click on the link in the upper left corner "other pets from this shelter," and you will see he is not listed. Hopefully he went to a wonderful home!


----------



## Snowbody

I clicked the link in the OP thread and it was still there.


----------



## ckanen2n

I dunno... I couldn't find him.
But, I did find this adorable pair:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Norman, TX | Simon&Ohso
So many angels to love!


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> I clicked the link in the OP thread and it was still there.


I just went to Petfinder, too, and he is still listed.


----------



## Ladysmom

Snowbody said:


> I clicked the link in the OP thread and it was still there.


Me, too, but it says Tucker is "on hold". The rescue may be waiting until they can do a home inspection, check references, etc. before finalizing it.


----------



## yorkieville

ckanen2n said:


> I dunno... I couldn't find him.
> But, I did find this adorable pair:
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Norman, TX | Simon&Ohso
> So many angels to love!


Wow. They are adorable!!!


----------



## yorkieville

Ladysmom said:


> Me, too, but it says Tucker is "on hold". The rescue may be waiting until they can do a home inspection, check references, etc. before finalizing it.


I didn't see that, so I'm glad you posted it. 

Hope he gets a wonderful home!!!!


----------



## jimgmx

*tiny tucker in texas*

we have tried for over 2 weeks to contact the shelter in weatherford,texas, but can not get them to reply. any help?:angry:


----------



## yorkieville

jimgmx said:


> we have tried for over 2 weeks to contact the shelter in weatherford,texas, but can not get them to reply. any help?:angry:


 
I wish I had some advice to offer. I had applied to adopt "Tiny Tucker", provided the Rescue all of the information required and I never heard a word from them. 

I told them that my husband was retired and we were more than willing to drive from Valparaiso, IN to Weatherford, Texas to get him.

He would have had the perfect home with us. No chidlren, and just our tiny 4# 13 year old Yorkie, Kia.


----------

